# Как подрасти в 18 лет?



## Mihail (19 Апр 2007)

Здравствуйте! Уважаемые врачи, не подскажете ли мне, какими упражнениями можно помочь позвоночнику правильно формироваться в направлении увеличения роста? Мне 18 лет, через 3 месяца будет 19. 

Я делаю 80 подтягиваний с гирей 16 кг в день, а также висы по 20 минут в день. Стараюсь вести правильный образ жизни и закаливаюсь перед сном, ем много гречки. 

Также имею сколиоз 1 степени. Рост утром в районе 178-179, мне надо еще как минимум 4 см. Скажите, пожалуйста, помогут ли мне эти подтягивания для увеличения роста? Какие упражнения вы можете посоветовать для РЕАЛЬНОГО результата (быть может не столь быстрого)? Буду благодарен за советы.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Апр 2007)

*как подрасти в 18 лет?*

К эндокринологу. Они делают снимки зон роста на костях и если они не закрылись, то вы добьётесь увеличения роста.
Если заросли, то будут колебания в 3-4 см в день.
А так рост прекрасный. Всё равно к старости потеряете 10 см, а вот если будете так постоянно заниматься, то меньше.
Поэтому заниматься надо в любом случае.


----------



## Helen (20 Апр 2007)

*как подрасти в 18 лет?*

Имеются литературные сведения, что хорошее питание (полноценное, комплексное), занятия спортом (плавание), способствуют формировнию более высокого роста (конечно, если зоны роста еще открыты, думаю, еще есть запас пару лет). Так что Вы на правильном пути.


----------



## Mihail (20 Апр 2007)

*как подрасти в 18 лет?*

А если я выложу здесь рентгеновские снимки своего позвоночника, то вы смогли бы по ним сказать мне об открытости моих зон? Или об этом можно судить исключительно по снимкам кистей рук? Знаете ли вы, зоны роста на позвоночнике закрываются позже других или как обычно? Ведь где-то неподалеку я читал мнение врачей, что формирование позвоночника происходит до 20-22 лет. Значит, все-таки, шансы у меня еще неплохие?


----------



## Ирина Игоревна (20 Апр 2007)

*как подрасти в 18 лет?*

да, по "рукам". да, шансы неплохие. главное надеяться и верить.


----------

